

Twitter localized Trend topics (only from the people you follow) - bjw
http://sucuri.net/?page=tools&title=twitter-trend

======
ddbb
Good stuff, but you need to add OAuth in there... Not everyone likes to post
their twitter pass onto other sites.

~~~
joshsharp
Came here to post the same thing. Seems a bit iffy to me.

